# Catch and release explained



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Which are you?


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Definitely the goober preaching CnR.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

while I'd definitely rather be up on the lake trolling, I am a bit "fly curious".


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I enjoy Hank's videos. Always funny, I have watched this several times in the past and it is still funny.

Take time to watch some of his other videos.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Uncle Hank does a good job. 

You know what calms my nerves? BBQ and fish!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Vanilla said:


> Uncle Hank does a good job.


GAWD DANG IT! I GOT PISS IN MY WADERS AGAIN! :mrgreen:

HAhaha the Hank videos are great. Hank turns to the small girl: "Hey kid, you like beer?" lmao...

-DallanC


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

i would rather be on the lake trolling!!!! you can cnr there as well.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

I have never really heard of this guy till I saw this video. This guys are hilarious. These videos are great!!! I have now watched several of them.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Yea he's hilarious.






-DallanC


----------

